# Top 10 cats in Fantasy and Science Fiction



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

Recognition of felines is a worthy goal, but there are some omissions here. Which ones would you add?

The World in the Satin Bag: Top 10 Cats in Science Fiction and Fantasy

One obvious omission is Guenhwyvar from the Dark Elf books.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 14, 2013)

Ooh, the person who did this list is really partial to Neko no Ongaeshi (which I liked anyway hah).

The first one that comes to my mind, who isn't _exactly_ a cat, would be *Mogget*, from the _Old Kingdom_ trilogy. Sometimes he had a dark sense of humor, I loved it. I think it's about time to read again these books, they're starting to fade from my memory.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, Mogget rocks.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 14, 2013)

Jonesy is on the list; therefore, it is a good list.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 14, 2013)

What about Jiji from _Kiki's Delivery Service_? Cute, snarky, and loyal. ^^


----------



## Ankari (Mar 14, 2013)

The guy forgot He-Man's cat.  The list is invalid.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

Ireth said:


> What about Jiji from _Kiki's Delivery Service_? Cute, snarky, and loyal. ^^



Great cat. Doesn't listen when told something is hot.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

Ankari said:


> The guy forgot He-Man's cat.  The list is invalid.



Ah, forgot about that. I just missed He-Man, which was really getting popular with kids a little younger than I was.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 14, 2013)

There are a LOT of cat people in anime...

Google "nekojin", which as far as I know isn't a real Japanese term, but is used by anime fans in America... neko = cat and jin = suffix identifying groups of people. 
Edit: Don't Google Image Search though...

What about the witch's cats in the Enchanted Forest Chronicles? Oh! or Cait Sith in Final Fantasy VII! Or even Crookshanks in Harry Potter. And Edgewood Dirk the prism cat in the Magical Kingdom of Landover


----------



## Ireth (Mar 14, 2013)

Speaking of Harry Potter, there's also Mrs. Norris. ^^


----------



## Devor (Mar 14, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> Or even Crookshanks in Harry Potter.



Crookshanks is not really a cat.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 14, 2013)

I didn't liked the HP cats that much to add them to a "coolest cats" list.

Oh, do comics count? Deep inside I'm secretly a crazy cat lady and follow two comics about cats, cat versus human and The GaMERCaT - Gamers Gonna Game.


----------



## Devor (Mar 14, 2013)

Eek!  That reminds me, nobody's mentioned Mr. Scruffy!


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 14, 2013)

Nihal said:


> I didn't liked the HP cats that much to add them to a "coolest cats" list.
> 
> Oh, do comics count? Deep inside I'm secretly a crazy cat lady and follow two comics about cats, cat versus human and The GaMERCaT - Gamers Gonna Game.



Is GaMERCaT all Legend of Zelda spoofs or other games too?


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

How about The Cat, from Red Dwarf?


----------



## Nihal (Mar 14, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> Is GaMERCaT all Legend of Zelda spoofs or other games too?



Other games too and gaming-related situations. Mostly light humor. The downside is they don't update frequently.


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tbh, I'm at the top of the world on this. Jonesy beat Mufusa! I wouldn't be too fussed, but if anyone is a fan of the Lion King, I'll be there......


----------



## Kit (Mar 16, 2013)

Tybalt, King Of the Cats, in the October Daye books

Jake, the Cat From Outer Space. It was a Disney movie (I think) from the 70's.

The sentient tigers in the Black Jewels series


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, I was thinking of The Cat from Outer Space too.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 16, 2013)

Was Chester from the Bunnicula series mentioned yet? en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunnicula#Characters_throughout_the_series


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes the Cat from Outer Space. I couldn't get enough of him when I was a kid. 








Kimba the White Lion... not to be confused with Simba the Lion King. No "borrowing" by Disney here folks. Nope none at all. Move along.


----------



## Kit (Mar 16, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> Was Chester from the Bunnicula series mentioned yet? en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunnicula#Characters_throughout_the_series




Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I love Chester and Harold!  :bounce:


----------



## Ireth (Mar 16, 2013)

How about Gareth, the eponymous Time Cat from Lloyd Alexander's book?

Time Cat: The Remarkable Journeys of Jason and Gareth: Lloyd Alexander: 9780140378276: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Filk (Mar 16, 2013)

Jenna the hedge witch's cat in Robin Hobb's _Fool_ trilogy is a great character. She does a great job of getting a cat's character. Can't remember the cat's name though.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 16, 2013)

Ireth said:


> How about Gareth, the eponymous Time Cat from Lloyd Alexander's book?
> 
> Time Cat: The Remarkable Journeys of Jason and Gareth: Lloyd Alexander: 9780140378276: Amazon.com: Books



 How have I not read this? I thought I've read all of Lloyd Alexander's books!


----------



## Kit (Mar 17, 2013)

Harry from the Cricket in Times Square stories
Irma from Irma and Jerry
Tailchaser- Tailchaser's song
All the cats in the musical "Cats"
Simba and Sahiba in Andre Norton's "Catseye"


----------



## Kit (Mar 17, 2013)

Kagaya-hime, "Fudoki".


----------



## Subcreator (Mar 18, 2013)

Of course they forgot Jake, from _The Cat from Outer Space_. Old Disney movie, and so of course it's a little cheesy, but come on, a telekinetic talking cat from space!

(Edit: I just saw someone already mentioned him. Oh well. He still rocks.)


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 19, 2013)

Speaking of Jake, we can't forget Cake, the genderbent version of Jake the Dog from 'Adventure Time'. Because as we all know, the two animal sexes are 'dog' and 'cat'. (But seriously, Cake is awesome; she plays a dulcimer and is dating a flying unicorn!)


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 20, 2013)

What does the list maker mean, "Science fiction is nearly devoid of cats?"  Pixel, from _The Cat Who Walks Through Walls_!  Heinlein's Shrodinger's Cat.  Uber-awesome little orange tabby.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 20, 2013)

Whoever wrote the list just has a limited range of experience with science fiction.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been told by my wife to add Austin from Tanya Huff's Keeper Chronicles.


----------

